# USB-Hub für Smart-TV?



## Tim1974 (10. April 2019)

*USB-Hub für Smart-TV?*

Hallo,

ich suche nach einem geeigneten USB-Hub für meinen *Samsung UE43NU7449 *Smart-TV, welcher leider nur zwei USB-Ports hat.
An einem der beiden hängt ein USB-Stick für die TV-Aufnahmen (und Timeshift), ich möchte aber gelegentlich noch eine Festplatte anschließen, auf der sich viele Videos befinden, ebenfalls möchte ich ständig eine Funktastatur von Logitech angeschlossen haben, welche einen Funkemfänger benötigt, der ebenfalls über USB angeschlossen wird.

Kann ich hier einfach ein USB 2.0 Hub ohne eigene Stromversorgung kaufen und verwenden oder bekommt dann eventuell die Festplatte zu wenig Saft?
Kann es eventuell sogar zu Schäden am Fernseher kommen, wenn drei oder mehr USB-Geräte ohne eigene Stromversorgung angeschlossen sind und mehr Strom ziehen wollen, als das USB-System des TVs her gibt?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## bastian123f (10. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Hub für Smart-TV?*

Wenn es eine 2,5 Zoll Festplatte ist, dann würde ich einen aktiven Hub kaufen. Sonst einfach irgend einen ohne Stromversorgung.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Hub für Smart-TV?*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Wenn es eine 2,5 Zoll Festplatte ist



Weniger als 2,5" gibts doch eigentlich nicht, warum dafür dann noch ein aktives Hub?
Ich glaube aber das es eine 2,5" ist, hab sie gerade nicht hier, ist jedenfalls lautlos und wird nichtmal handwarm im Betrieb, spricht doch eigentlich für 2,5", oder?


----------



## bastian123f (10. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Hub für Smart-TV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Weniger als 2,5" gibts doch eigentlich nicht, warum dafür dann noch ein aktives Hub?
> Ich glaube aber das es eine 2,5" ist, hab sie gerade nicht hier, ist jedenfalls lautlos und wird nichtmal handwarm im Betrieb, spricht doch eigentlich für 2,5", oder?



2,5 Zoll wird durch den usb port mit strom versorgt. 3,5 über eigenes netzteil.


----------



## IICARUS (10. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Hub für Smart-TV?*

Habe selbst eine 2,5 Zoll Festplatte an meinem Smart-TV mit dran und das läuft soweit auch sehr gut.
Wie hier auch richtig geschrieben wird wird sie über das USB selbst mit Spannung versorgt, daher ist auch ein 3,5 Zoll ausgeschieden da ich keine extra Spannungsversorgung daran haben wollte.

Ein Hub mit mehreren USB Anschlüsse denke ich wird nicht dran funktionieren, denn die USB-Anschlüsse werden auf einem Rechner durch das Anschließen erkannt und installiert. Die Treiber dazu werden vom Betriebssystem selbst bezogen und eingerichtet. Bei einem Smart-TV zweifle ich jedoch daran das das eigene Samsung System weitere USB-Anschlüsse beim einstecken mit installieren wird. Aber mehr wie probieren kann man es nicht. Leider habe ich kein USB-Hub hier um es testen zu können.


----------



## Tim1974 (11. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Hub für Smart-TV?*

Ich hab einfach mal ein USB-Verlängerungskabel gekauft und werde dann wahlweise die Tastatur oder die Festplatte anschließen, oder wenn beides gebraucht wird eben den USB-Aufnahmestick entfernen, so bin ich auf der sicheren Seite und brauche mir keine Gedanken über eventuelle Probleme zu machen, zudem war das Kabel günstiger als ein Hub und ich kann es überall benutzen und gebrauchen, noch ein USB2.0-Hub zu kaufen wäre vielleicht nicht so eine weitsichtige Idee gewesen.


----------



## dekay55 (13. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Hub für Smart-TV?*

Aufm SmartTv läuft auch nur nen Linux Kernel drauf, und da die volle USB Kompatiblität gegeben ist, funktioniert auch nen HUB problemlos am Smart TV.  Ich hab selbst nen Hub an meinem Smart TV hängen damit ich nicht immer am TV Rumfudeln muss wenn ich nen USB Gerät dran häng. Da hatte ich auch schon 3 Sachen dran hängen ( Tastatur, Maus, USB Stick ) geht problemlos. Ich wüsste auch nicht warum das nicht gehen sollte ? Da stecken nur kleine SoC Rechner drinne wo Linux drauf läuft in der regel sind im Kernel auch alle gängigen Treiber enthalten, drum läuft ja auch alles am SmartTV genauso wie nen USB Hub. 

Das Samsung Smart TV System war auch Android, jetzt nutzt Samsung das Tizen OS was nichts anderes ist als Linux, vermutlich im Kiosk Modus, darauf deutet hin das Tizen in HTML5 und C+ Programmiert wurde, ( HTML fürs Overlay und die GUI im Kiosk Modus, C+ um die Hardware zu integrieren wie den TV Tuner ) und da läuft sicher nen USB Hub drauf, gibt einfach Technisch gesehen kein Grund warum es nicht gehen sollte.

Mein TCL SmartTV hat z.b auch Linux drauf laufen im Kiosk Modus, das halt nur so gesperrt das man nicht an das Grundsystem rankommt ( leider  )


----------



## colormix (14. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Hub für Smart-TV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> dafür dann noch ein aktives Hub?
> 
> 
> Kann ich hier einfach ein USB 2.0 Hub ohne eigene Stromversorgung kaufen und verwenden oder bekommt dann eventuell die Festplatte zu wenig Saft?



Das mit einem  aktives Hub kannste vergessen der schaltet nicht ab wenn TV aus ist 
Tastatur und Maus verbraucht  kaum was ,
das meiste zieht die HDD , dann kommt das USB Stick dann Key./Maus, ein Hub zieht  auch wenig  an Strom .

Bei HDDs    gibt es Ext  3.5 Modelle mit Ext. Strom   Versorgung die trotzdem Auto, abschalten wenn TV  Gerät aus  mit   inaktiven  Hub so was an einem inaktiven Hub anschließen muss man sich erst mal keine Gedanken machen .
ich habe hier so eine Ext.  3.5  1 TB rum liegen mal vpr Jahren gekauft und mich gewuchert das die  kein Ausschalter hat , habe diese HDD noch nicht benutzt diese ist aber als PVR LW optimal .


----------



## INU.ID (14. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Hub für Smart-TV?*



colormix schrieb:


> Das mit einem  aktives Hub kannste vergessen der schaltet nicht ab wenn TV aus ist


Das Problem könnte man mit einer Master-Slave-Steckdosenleiste lösen.

Steckdosenleiste 6er Steckerleiste Master Slave Funktion UEberspannungsschutz  | eBay


Wenn man dann den TV ausschaltet, wird der USB-Hub ebenfalls ausgeschaltet. Oder man nimmt eine Funksteckdose und schaltet den Hub (oder die 3,5" Festplatte) von Hand mit der Fernbedienung  immer nach Bedarf an und aus.


----------



## colormix (14. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Hub für Smart-TV?*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Das Problem könnte man mit einer Master-Slave-Steckdosenleiste lösen.
> ,5" Festplatte) von Hand mit der Fernbedienung  immer nach Bedarf an und  .




ich habe die HDD   grade  in der Hand neue Ältere Neuwertige  nicht genutzt 3.5 WD Elements 1 TB die  keinen Schalter hat   ein Ext. Netzteil,
so bald über den USB Strom fließt also wenn man den TV  oder TV Receiver  anschaltet geht die automatisch an und wieder mit aus  wenn TV aus  . 
ich hatte die mal als Backup HDD gekauft  dann festgestellt das die wegen fehlenden  Schalter ungeeignet dafür ist , 
aber als PVR  Laufwerk für den TV und  TV Receiver  optimal , 
die zieht kein Strom vom USB Port  wenn  man nur einem USB Anschluss hat   an diesen  noch ein USB Hub   ist das optimal  geeignet .


----------



## dekay55 (14. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Hub für Smart-TV?*

Also in der Regel sind die Hersteller ja nicht ganz so auf den Kopf gefallen, für ne 2.5" Platte brauch man seltenst nen Aktiv Hub am Smart TV, man sollte nur mal die USB Ports genauer anschauen, bei meinen TCL ist es so das ich 3 USB Ports hab,  zwei davon sind Hochstromfähig und liefern 2.1 Ampere am USB für externe Festplatten, der dritte ist ein Standart USB Port mit 500mA der auch als Service Port dient. 
Bei meinem AVR ist es übrigens auch so, der hat extra nen USB mit 2.1A für Externe Festplatten ( und zum Handy aufladen ) 
Zudem hat der nen 12V Ausgang den man entweder als Trigger schalten kann, oder als Stromversorgung für 12V Geräte wie ne 3.5" HDD. 

Viele AVR´s haben auch geschaltete 230V Ausgänge die man mit 100W Belasten kann, auch hier kann man einfach das Netzteil vom Aktiv Hub anklemmen. 

Einige SmartTV´s haben auch nen 12V Trigger Ausgang, man muss nur bisl das Datenblatt Studieren was damit möglich ist. 

Möglichkeiten gibts da so einige, oftmals haben die Hersteller schon mitgedacht


----------



## colormix (14. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Hub für Smart-TV?*



dekay55 schrieb:


> Viele AVR´s haben auch geschaltete 230V Ausgänge die man mit 100W Belasten kann, auch hier kann man einfach das Netzteil vom Aktiv Hub anklemmen.



Da geht dann immer der AV mit an wenn der TV nur aufnimmt schlechte Lösung, die USB 3.x Ports haben   mehr  als 500 ca.,  900 mA ,    eigendlich   hat doch heute jeder Neuere TV zu  mindest  einen USB 3.0,
so was wie intelligente  USB  Habs mit Ext- Stromversorgung die automatisch mit  ab schalten gibt es wohl noch nicht , einige Ext. HDDs können das .


----------



## Tim1974 (14. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Hub für Smart-TV?*

Super, vielen Dank für die Antworten und Erklärungen! 

Ich hatte/hätte bei einem aktiven Hub nur Sorge, daß das vielleicht das USB-System des TVs beschädigen könnte, falls das Hub an sich irgendwie einen Defekt hat, eben weil es dann ja aus der Steckdose selbst Strom zieht.
Oder umgekehrt, daß bei einem passiven Hub eventuell zuviel Strom von 2-3 Geräten gezogen wird und so der TV-USB-Anschluss überlastet wird.
Bei einem PC mache ich mir da weniger Sorgen drüber, aber ich weiß halt nicht welche Schutzschaltungen so ein Smart-TV heutzutage gegen oben geschilderte Szenarien an Board hat.

Jetzt nochmal eine Frage zum Tizen OS auf meinem Samsung-Smart-TV, weil das hier ja auf Seite 1 angespruchen wurde.
Es ist also ein Linux, was sehr geschlossen ist?
Muß ich mir dann auch keine Sorgen machen, daß der Fernseher mit Maleware verseucht werden kann, die ich mir auf irgendwelchen dubiosen Webseiten mit Pech auf dem PC einfangen könnte?
Ist es sinnvoller bzw. sicherer Scripting im Tizen Browser abzuschalten oder kann das Tizen OS eh nicht von Schadsoftware befallen werden?


----------



## colormix (14. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Hub fÃ¼r Smart-TV?*

USB-Hub (passiv)  ca. 4 mA bis 15 mA,
das Samsung TVs Linux haben da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher es ist Tizen OS, Linux hat Sony/LG ,


Hat der TV keinen Anti Viren Tool ? das hat selbst meiner und der ist Bj 2015


----------



## Tim1974 (14. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Hub für Smart-TV?*

Mit 4 mA bis 10 mA soll eine Festplatte laufen? 
Ich dachte der normale USB2.0-Port hätte 500 mA und wenn ich da ein Hub anschließe, was passiv ist, würden sich die maximal 500 mA halt auf alle Ports verteilen, so daß alle angeschlossenen Geräte zusammen nicht mehr als 500 mA ziehen dürften?

Klar hat mein Samsung Smart TV ein Antivirus-Tool, aber blind vertraue ich keinen Antivirentools, weder auf dem PC noch auf einem anderen Gerät.
Ich wüßte halt gerne, ob z.B. durch einen mit Maleware manipulierten Videostream oder Webseite sich die Maleware auf dem TV mit Tizen OS festsetzen und das Gerät lahmlegen  oder Daten ausspionieren kann?


----------



## colormix (14. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Hub für Smart-TV?*

Nein ein USB Hub zieht ca. 4 mA bis 10 mA Solo 
dazu kommt dann das was man angeschlossen hat.

ich würde so was eh nie mit einem TV machen lieber mit einem guten TV Smart  Receiver ist auch für das Aufnehmen besser ist, bessere EPG z.b. und  weil man an die  Aufnahmen  mit dem PC ran kommt , falls du beabsichtigst viel aufzunehmen  ist das mit dem TV eh mist und umständlich .


----------



## Tim1974 (14. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Hub für Smart-TV?*

Aber die Receiver, die unverschlüsselt aufnehmen können, was laut Verkäufer wohl nur noch ein einziges Gerät von Panasonic kann, kosten etwa um die 400 Euro, das war mir einfach zu teuer.


----------



## colormix (15. April 2019)

*AW: USB-Hub für Smart-TV?*

Panasonic  taugt heute nichts mehr so teuer sind  Receiver nicht kommt  darauf an  wie hoch die Ansprüche sind  , ob man viel aufnimmt oder nur  ganz  selten mal ,
beim TV  die Aufnahme Funktion das ist eigendlich nur eine Lösung für Leute die wenig aufnahmen und das man Timeshift machen kann um die Werbung zu überspringen , dafür brauche ich z.b keine HDD am TV ein sehr  schneller USB 3.0  Stick mit 128 GB reicht da locker für , am Samsung gehen nur die ganz schnellen USB Sticks die langsamen nicht , USB Sticks verbrauchen eine ganze Ecke weniger Strom als eine HDD also das geht es locker mit einem inaktiven Hub  daran ein USB Stick und noch   andere Erweiterungen, bei einer inaktiven 2.5 HDD   wird es etwas knapp .


----------

